# Cycle Clubs



## Simba (16 Apr 2010)

Any good clubs in the Greater Manchester area that do rides on week days or sunday evenings?


----------



## redddraggon (16 Apr 2010)

Manchester Wheelers often ride Tuesday and Wednesday evenings in various formats, and we have Club 10s on a Thursday too.


----------



## Simba (16 Apr 2010)

redddraggon said:


> Manchester Wheelers often ride Tuesday and Wednesday evenings in various formats, and we have Club 10s on a Thursday too.



Can you give me the address or website?


----------



## aJohnson (16 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Can you give me the address or website?



http://www.manchesterwheelers.co.uk/


----------



## redddraggon (16 Apr 2010)

Things are not planned way into the future though, most things go on the forum or rides list a week or a few days before.


----------



## Simba (17 Apr 2010)

Thanks folks. I want to do some social rides and stuff. Commuting gets lonely sometimes.


----------



## aJohnson (17 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Thanks folks. I want to do some social rides and stuff. Commuting gets lonely sometimes.



I'm always up for a ride if you want one. Need to get out more on the bike on weekdays.


----------



## Simba (17 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> I'm always up for a ride if you want one. Need to get out more on the bike on weekdays.



Yea I am, I live in Rochdale as my profile says hehe


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2010)

There is Transpennine CC which isn't too far from you.


----------



## Simba (17 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> There is Transpennine CC which isn't too far from you.



Yes its quite local but weekend rides are next to impossible for me except late Sunday afternoons - evenings.


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2010)

Oops, wasn't properly awake when I read your post earlier!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2010)

Did you mean week day evenings or any time of day?

Either way, I often ride round through Littleborough and could arrange to meet up with you some time if you wanted to join me for a little tour of the local hills. I'm working from home so my time is pretty flexible.

I'm not very quick uphill but if you'd be okay with that then let me know and we can sort something out.


----------



## aJohnson (17 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Yea I am, I live in Rochdale as my profile says hehe



Yep, it's why I said it


----------



## Simba (18 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Did you mean week day evenings or any time of day?
> 
> Either way, I often ride round through Littleborough and could arrange to meet up with you some time if you wanted to join me for a little tour of the local hills. I'm working from home so my time is pretty flexible.
> 
> I'm not very quick uphill but if you'd be okay with that then let me know and we can sort something out.



Yea some weekdays, some evenings depends which days as my hours are strange.

I take it easy on climbs anyway as I don't like getting leg burn and I save my energy for flats and descents.


----------



## aJohnson (18 Apr 2010)

What time around about? As I finish and get home by about 2pm on Mon, Tue, Wed.


----------



## Simba (18 Apr 2010)

I can do probably 2:30pm on Tuesday, I would do one tomorrow but I am knackered after cycling from Miss Fluffies, she lives in Salford Quays and I went via Bury to Rochdale, just under 20 miles, my longest ride to date. Where is a good place to meet, somewhere halfway? also what kind of pace/distance?

My pace is around 14mph average, 16 on a good day


----------



## aJohnson (18 Apr 2010)

Pace and distance is up to you, I just need to get out more 

We could meet halfway, I often ride to Ashworth Valley which is near Rochdale.


----------



## Simba (18 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Pace and distance is up to you, I just need to get out more
> 
> We could meet halfway, I often ride to Ashworth Valley which is near Rochdale.



I'm not slow but I'm not Lance Armstrong either hehe

My only disadvantage is I am on a MTB with semi slicks. Heywood Town Centre could be an ideal meeting point. Then we can decide where to go, I only have 3 routes that I do, so I need to explore a bit more.


----------



## aJohnson (18 Apr 2010)

Well you can lead as I'd probably get us lost. The only route I've lead is the one through Ashworth Valley.


----------



## Simba (18 Apr 2010)

Hehe my Uncle lives there. So Heywood Town Centre on Tuesday at 2:30pm? I just need to know what you look like lol. my pic is on the thread I started in the "what do you look like" one.

Here is a good place, the pub on the right if you know it?
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...d=-B_NpWLXdLoxcvmtrI615A&cbp=12,295.63,,0,6.5


----------



## aJohnson (18 Apr 2010)

Edwin Wayne? I don't know it but I should be able to find it as it's just sticking to a main road. I'll be the skinny one in black or black and white on a green trek so shouldn't be too hard to spot.


----------



## Simba (18 Apr 2010)

Hmm if you are coming from the other way, you may miss it as that bit is a 1 way street. 

Here would be better, its on the A58 the main route from Bury to Rochdale, the pub on the right, left for you as you are coming from Bury http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s....5&ll=53.593887,-2.223898&spn=0,0.672226&z=11

Ill be in all black. Black long sleeve polaris jersey and black cycling shorts (If its not raining) and a blue and white brain bucket.


----------



## aJohnson (18 Apr 2010)

Ok, I should be able to find my way there.


----------



## Simba (18 Apr 2010)

Cool, I got a few places in mind that are decent distances and stuff.


----------



## aJohnson (18 Apr 2010)

Sounds good, it'll be fun to explore new places.


----------



## Simba (18 Apr 2010)

Aye, and it will be cool to cycle with someone instead of on me tod. Let me know before 1:45pm Tuesday if you can't make it.


----------



## Simba (19 Apr 2010)

How does this route sound?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...3.615525,-2.146454&spn=0.049897,0.168056&z=13

It has a mixture of climbs and nice descents. There is also places to grab a bite to eat once we arrive.


----------



## willhub (19 Apr 2010)

Do you have a cafe stop on a 7.1 mile ride????


----------



## Simba (19 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> Do you have a cafe stop on a 7.1 mile ride????



Well considering we both have to cycle best part of 5 miles to our meeting point, then cycle the same 7.1 miles back.

I think the whole trip will be around 20ish miles


----------



## willhub (19 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Well considering we both have to cycle best part of 5 miles to our meeting point, then cycle the same distance back.
> 
> I think the whole trip will be around 25 miles



That's like 10 miles each then?

I think you should try and take abit of food on the bike and try doing the distance not stopping, or just quickly stopping to take in some food. Unless you're happy with doing 10-30 miles and not really ever increasing that.

I remember my first ever time I did over 20 miles, I did 25 miles none stop on a MTB, and I wasn't very fit tbh, I think you could do it.


----------



## aJohnson (19 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> That's like 10 miles each then?
> 
> I think you should try and take abit of food on the bike and try doing the distance not stopping, or just quickly stopping to take in some food. Unless you're happy with doing 10-30 miles and not really ever increasing that.



Ah so stopping to have a bit of food will mean you'll never increase distance


----------



## willhub (19 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Ah so stopping to have a bit of food will mean you'll never increase distance



Sorry what? You're missing the point......

No one should need a full on cafe stop for 25 miles. The only reason I said about stopping to take in abit of food is cause that's what I do, I'm not good at eating on the bike especially when I've got gloves on. Maybe he has the skillz for it though.


----------



## aJohnson (19 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> Sorry what? You're missing the point......
> 
> No one should need a full on cafe stop for 25 miles.



It's not a matter of *needing* to stop.


----------



## Simba (19 Apr 2010)

The stopping for food is optional anyway, as I will have dinner before setting off to be honest. Its just a good idea, just in case. My longest ride so far is 21 miles and that was yesterday but I was tired. I can easy do 30 miles if I wish to. I just don't want too big a jump between distances.


----------



## willhub (19 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> It's not a matter of *needing* to stop.



So why bother stopping? On a 25 mile ride? It's more of a commute by the sounds of it to down some beers..



Fluffy said:


> The stopping for food is optional anyway, as I will have dinner before setting off to be honest. Its just a good idea, just in case. My longest ride so far is 21 miles and that was yesterday but I was tired. I can easy do 30 miles if I wish to. I just don't want too big a jump between distances.



There you go, clearly you don't need a "cafe stop", don't know why you'd want one either? Maybe if you're going to have a nice 35-40 mile pootle about at social pace and arrange a dinner too.


----------



## aJohnson (19 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> So why bother stopping? On a 25 mile ride? It's more of a commute by the sounds of it then.



Some times it's nice to chat and have food.


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Some times it's nice to chat and have food.



Well then it sounds like you're arranging a commute to a destination.


----------



## Simba (20 Apr 2010)

Does it really matter as long as its an enjoyable ride?


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

Not really, just seems weird. tbh I'm not used to seeing people go on 7 mile rides with a cafe stop, even the intro ride in my club which is really slow the cafe stop is about 25 miles.


----------



## Simba (20 Apr 2010)

Its weird that my mileage is not that of yours? I have only been cycling best part of 7 months (Since I took it up again) I like to think I am very fit for my level. I picked a nice run I know I can do and won't look stupid if I couldn't do it and aJohnson could. Also he is on a road bike, I am on a mtb with road tyres (Although its a light aluminium bike 13kgs)


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Its weird that my mileage is not that of yours? I have only been cycling best part of 7 months (Since I took it up again) I like to think I am very fit for my level. I picked a nice run I know I can do and won't look stupid if I couldn't do it and aJohnson could. Also he is on a road bike, I am on a mtb with road tyres (Although its a light aluminium bike 13kgs)



No I never said it's weird that you can't do mileage that I can, that takes time and training. Each to there own. Just I reckon you'd be better off without a cafe stop, it'd be more beneficial.


----------



## Simba (20 Apr 2010)

The trip is to the lake itself, there just happens to be a few cafe's on the waterfront. One of us could get hungry, so it's nice to have the option.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Apr 2010)

Getting out for any length of ride is good and a social stop for refreshments is perfectly ok. I enjoy going 3 miles with my son and stopping for an ice cream, or a 50 with friends or by myself at the weekend with a cafe stop, even my 8 mile commute. Enjoy your ride guys and have your stop whenever you want.


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

3 miles with your son is different.

Fluffy, if you're going on the ride to socialise and chill with your m8 then the ride is fine, but if you intend on that ride to benefit training wise, I'd say it's abit too easy for that purpose.


----------



## Simba (20 Apr 2010)

It is a social ride as prelude to joining a cycling club. I do training solo as I can ride at my own pace, fast or slow depends on road surface etc.


----------



## redddraggon (20 Apr 2010)

This thread is epic. 7.1 miles and a cafestop 



Fluffy said:


> How does this route sound?
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...3.615525,-2.146454&spn=0.049897,0.168056&z=13
> 
> It has a mixture of climbs and nice descents. There is also places to grab a bite to eat once we arrive.



7.1miles along a main road  I'd avoid main roads personally


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> It is a social ride as prelude to joining a cycling club. I do training solo as I can ride at my own pace, fast or slow depends on road surface etc.



Well ok, I hope you want to start upping your distances though eventually, cause 7.1 miles with a cafe stop, you'll end up dieing on even an introduction ride in a club.


----------



## redddraggon (20 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> Well ok, I hope you want to start upping your distances though eventually, cause 7.1 miles with a cafe stop, you'll end up dieing on even an introduction ride in a club.



Or you could do a Willhub and turn up to his first 100mile hilly club run wearing Jeans and a fleece carrying a full rucksack (containing a laptop to play Test Drive unlimited at the cafe stop) and still batter everyone.


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

redddraggon said:


> Or you could do a Willhub and turn up to his first 100mile hilly club run wearing Jeans and a fleece carrying a full rucksack (containing a laptop to play Test Drive unlimited at the cafe stop) and still batter everyone.



That's not true, it was 72 miles, I had a fleece on and some cheap cycling shorts and a big backpack. I did get laughed at so bad though. I still remember what I had for dinner, mushroom, beans and toast. That was 2 and abit years ago. 

I was about 7 months into cycling then, fluffy, and I reckon you'd be able to do it, one day you should try it, not on your own like, I did it in a group, and was absolutely dead after it. North of Manchester you'd get the same effect out of 45-50 miles though cause there is hardly a flat road.


----------



## Simba (20 Apr 2010)

Omg what is it with some people, how many times do I have to say the same thing. Its a ride to the lake, there just happens to be cafe's there, the whole trip is around 25 miles. I am sorry I cant do 50 miles or more yet, now if you don't have anything nice to say then don't bother saying anything.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Apr 2010)

Oh I didnt see this thread before, shame since I am wanting to join the Manchester Wheelers, I dont have much time in the evenings or weekends for social rides hence I've been hesitant to join a club (its a bit lame joining if you cant really contribute so well to the club due to time constraints) and train on the mornings, but I want to come along when I can and try to do the club 10 regularly, have my completed application on my desk right now. 

I do wonder though, how do you decide who is allowed to join and who isnt? i.e they have an accepted or declined response to applications, yet the form does not ask for any personal questions whatsoever. Im interested to how they decide :S

One question, are most activities based in macclesfield or just the club 10? Because thats a 20 mile run out and back (40 mile round trip) before even taking part in a club ride. Furthest ive ever been is 50. Dont want to blow up 20 miles into a club ride, hah

Expect my application and to meet me within a month (hopefully, pending on acceptance or application).


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

Manchester Wheelers rides start in Didsbury (south Manchester), everyone who joins is accepted, people being rejected would be rare, I know one person who would be rejected though for certain reasons.

Club 10's are based in lower withington I think. 

You won't blow up 20 miles into a club ride, something like 40% energy is saved when on the back of someone elses wheel.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> Manchester Wheelers rides start in Didsbury (south Manchester), everyone who joins is accepted, people being rejected would be rare, I know one person who would be rejected though for certain reasons.
> 
> Club 10's are based in lower withington I think.
> 
> You won't blow up 20 miles into a club ride, something like 40% energy is saved when on the back of someone elses wheel.



I meant I'd blow up if I had to cycle 20 mile to the start then 20 mile home after  although im not sure that I wouldnt blow up on a normal ride, tried keep up with one of your members along upper brook street last tuesday, managed to keep the gap constant over about 2 mile, but it hurt a bit!

And thats ace, since Didsbury is very convenient 

The club 10 is in lower withington, (I said macclefield above since that was the closest bold font location on map ), which is like 20 miles from where im based  hence why I ask regarding the other events. I've looked at the club 10 route, will put it in my garmin when I learn how and head over to run round it leisurely.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> Manchester Wheelers rides start in Didsbury (south Manchester), everyone who joins is accepted, people being rejected would be rare, I know one person who would be rejected though for certain reasons.
> 
> Club 10's are based in lower withington I think.
> 
> You won't blow up 20 miles into a club ride, something like 40% energy is saved when on the back of someone elses wheel.


Ha - I was once overtaken by a Manchester Wheelers club run on the steepest part of the Cragg Vale climb and they were going at about 16 mph, all on the big ring and the ones at the back looked like they were going to black out!


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> I meant I'd blow up if I had to cycle 20 mile to the start then 20 mile home after  although im not sure that I wouldnt blow up on a normal ride, tried keep up with one of your members along upper brook street last tuesday, managed to keep the gap constant over about 2 mile, but it hurt a bit!
> 
> And thats ace, since Didsbury is very convenient
> 
> The club 10 is in lower withington, (I said macclefield above since that was the closest bold font location on map ), which is like 20 miles from where im based  hence why I ask regarding the other events. I've looked at the club 10 route, will put it in my garmin when I learn how and head over to run round it leisurely.



Hehe upper brook street, if I ever go out at going home time along that road there always seems to be someone battering it , last week, there was a guy on some road bike or hybrid with a large saddle bag, quite thick tyres, and he was really going for it on the drops, I overtook him at about 33mph and he kept up with me, damn strong rider considering the bike he was on and the stuff he had on it, he turned off at the junction at cheadle.



ColinJ said:


> Ha - I was once overtaken by a Manchester Wheelers club run on the steepest part of the Cragg Vale climb and they were going at about 16 mph, all on the big ring and the ones at the back looked like they were going to black out!



That'll have being one of the faster club runs, infact on Sunday the wheelers are going that way again, going to be a steady ride though I think.. How steep does Cragg Vale get at the steepest part?


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> Hehe upper brook street, if I ever go out at going home time along that road there always seems to be someone battering it , last week, there was a guy on some road bike or hybrid with a large saddle bag, quite thick tyres, and he was really going for it on the drops, I overtook him at about 33mph and he kept up with me, damn strong rider considering the bike he was on and the stuff he had on it, he turned off at the junction at cheadle.



I often scoot up upper brook street on my fixed wheeler about 18:30pm so maybe it was you I was trying to keep up with. I know it was a wheelers member because of the jersey, they took me as I was puling away at the joshua brooks area (i was stationary, they were moving, obviously caught the lights just right) so I thought, hmm lets play catch up, maybe say hi since I was looking to join etc, so I put the hammer down and caught up around the stratstone garage and then kept pace about 25 yards behind up to the turn off to rusholme. Lungs were burning


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> I often scoot up upper brook street about 18:30pm so maybe it was you I was trying to kep up with. I know it was a wheelers member because of jersey, they took me as I was puling away at the joshua brooks area (i was stationary, they were moving, obviously caught the lights just right) so I thought, hmm lets play catch up, caught up around the stratstone garage and then kept pace about 25 yards behind up to the turn off to rusholme. Lungs were burning



It won't have being me, I only started wearing a wheelers jersey on Saturday. If you've seen anyone on a silver CAAD9 all in black, or in black jersey with red/black Clifton CC shorts on then that's me, I sometimes wear a Wills Wheels gillet too when it's snowing.


----------



## redddraggon (20 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Any good clubs in the Greater Manchester area that do rides on week days or sunday evenings?





redddraggon said:


> Manchester Wheelers often ride Tuesday and Wednesday evenings in various formats, and we have Club 10s on a Thursday too.



I think you need to look at the CTC, Manchester Wheelers does do a lot of Midweek evening stuff these days, but it tends to be proper training, sort of thrashing it for a couple of hours. With you asking for a "good club" I thought that's what you were asking for 

There's nout wrong with the CTC, I often go with a North Wales group, but they are a hardcore bunch, doing 80mile super hilly rides, however the CTC do offer the sort of rides you are looking for at your level. As to whether or not a group local group to you does times that suit I don't know you'll have to google, but I know the North Wales & Chester groups do a few midweek rides.

Here's the website: http://www.cyclingmanchester.org.uk/

But there seems to be a few deadlinks on there. I reckon they might be your best bet


----------



## redddraggon (20 Apr 2010)

willhub said:


> It won't have being me, I only started wearing a wheelers jersey on Saturday. If you've seen anyone on a silver CAAD9 all in black, or in black jersey with red/black Clifton CC shorts on then that's me, I sometimes wear a Wills Wheels gillet too when it's snowing.



You'll probably smell Will coming first  He wears the same kit all week


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Apr 2010)

You ride a CAAD9 too huh, same, except its more like I own one than ride one, since its been out like 2-3 times only, I ride my dog most of the time.

If you ever see anyone riding a fuji track with clip on aero bars, red as a beetroot, in non-cycling attire bar a helmet, red bag on back, that will be me on my training/fixed wheel bike.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Apr 2010)

redddraggon said:


> I think you need to look at the CTC, Manchester Wheelers does do a lot of Midweek evening stuff these days, but it tends to be proper training, sort of thrashing it for a couple of hours. With you asking for a "good club" I thought that's what you were asking for



You quoted someone else but I think the above is relevant to me, as I said midweek evenings I'm often busy, the exceptions to this are Tuesday and Thursdays when Im free till half eight or so. If they are out training, thats actually good for me since I was more refering to im not free to head out on a 75 mile ride (3-4 hours) in weekday evenings.

Tuesday ride out, Thursday club 10!


----------



## Simba (20 Apr 2010)

I am fitter than I thought, we did 35 miles, no cafe breaks for all those whinging about it.


----------



## willhub (20 Apr 2010)

Keep it up, you'll be taking backward steps doing 7 miles with a cafe stop now.


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I am fitter than I thought, we did 35 miles, no cafe breaks for all those whinging about it.


Nice one fluffy,better riding with someone else ain't it? Bet you'll feel it tomorrow(should have had that cafe stop)


----------



## aJohnson (20 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I am fitter than I thought, we did 35 miles, no cafe breaks for all those whinging about it.



And alot of it into head wind, was a good ride.


----------



## Simba (20 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> And alot of it into head wind, was a good ride.



Most of it was into the wind really. It was fun doing 41mph down that big hill though. I do need more training uphill though. But, my climbing will improve in time. I am kinda feeling it now as I didn't have any down time as I had to work straight after it.

And yea its more enjoyable with a buddy or a group.


----------



## a_n_t (20 Apr 2010)

I nominate Will as our customer relations officer.......................jeez


----------



## willhub (21 Apr 2010)

Customer relations officer? I'd be great.


----------

